# Sell Logs Or Firewood?



## MRCONRAN (Nov 4, 2006)

Just Wondering I Am Cutting Off Some Of My Own Land. I Am A One Man Crew And My Equipment Includes An O41 O66 And 025 Saws. For Hauling And Processing I Have A Jd 1530 Tractor W/loader, A Jms Trailer W/log Loader And A Iron & Oak Commercial Splitter Conveyor And Dump Trailer. I Sell Firewood As Well As Burn Some Myself. My Question Is At What Point Can One Make More Money Selling The Logs For Sawing Rather Than Cut Them For Firewood? I Am Mostly Concerned With The Hickory, Soft Maple And Elm Ect. The Cherry Oak And Hard Maple I Will Be Sold For Sawing. I SOULD ADD FIREWOOD HERE SELLS FOR $45 A FACE CORD PICKED UP IN MY YARD. 3 FACE CORDS TO A REG FULL CORD.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Farrrrrwood*



MRCONRAN said:


> Just Wondering I Am Cutting Off Some Of My Own Land. I Am A One Man Crew And My Equipment Includes An O41 O66 And 025 Saws. For Hauling And Processing I Have A Jd 1530 Tractor W/loader, A Jms Trailer W/log Loader And A Iron & Oak Commercial Splitter Conveyor And Dump Trailer. I Sell Firewood As Well As Burn Some Myself. My Question Is At What Point Can One Make More Money Selling The Logs For Sawing Rather Than Cut Them For Firewood? I Am Mostly Concerned With The Hickory, Soft Maple And Elm Ect. The Cherry Oak And Hard Maple I Will Be Sold For Sawing. I SOULD ADD FIREWOOD HERE SELLS FOR $45 A FACE CORD PICKED UP IN MY YARD. 3 FACE CORDS TO A REG FULL CORD.



I'm not sure where your at, but everyone here in Saranac is getting $65/face cord bro. I'm selling it for $50 face, but that's delivered and just cause I like the exercise. You could sell it to a bunch of those rich dudes up in placid for $80/face or so easy I'll bet. If your over near VT, you can get over 100.


----------



## MRCONRAN (Nov 4, 2006)

View attachment 39783


View attachment 39784
I'm In Gouverneur Ny It Would Be Quite A Hike To Placid. Forgot To Mention The Uniforest 40e Winch On The Tractor As Well. I Won't Able To Get Any Logs Out To The Highway Untill The Meadow In Back Of My House Freezes. If I Am Not Too Busy Cutting Wood. Last Year I Sold Dry Firewood For $65 A Face Cord Picked Up. Last Time I Checked It Was $55 Per Face Delivered Here And Thats For Green Cut Yesterday Wood. I Always Wonder Why Folks Wait Untill The First Frost To Order Wood. My Own Wood Is Cut 2 Years Or More In Advance. I Like The Stuff Dry. Been Burning For 3 Years So Far And Still Havn't Had To Clean The Chimney! I Do Check It Every Month To Be Safe Though.
I JUST FOUND OUT THERES A COUPLE BEAVERS IN MY POND. LAST TIME THEY GOT IN THERE THEY CUT MY WILLOWS DOWN. I'M OFF TO PUT SOME FENCE UP.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 5, 2006)

*lmao*



MRCONRAN said:


> View attachment 39783
> 
> 
> View attachment 39784
> ...



Nice. I was actually out there today dude. You've got Amish people quite prevalent in that area. Not sure what they are selling it for, but I'm sure it's probably quite cheap comparitively. I'll tell you what dude, you give it about 1 or 2 months when we start getting like -10, prices of farrrrrrwood go up. I know in february here, that's the biggest month, people run out and they want it dry and quick. Cut all you can, stack'er up, wait for them to buy it. They will, they always do. I've got around 12 face cord piled up and drying for a couple months now, come this winter, I know people will need it buddy. They are inherently procrastinators... lol


----------



## Monk (Nov 13, 2006)

It depends on what type of trees you are cutting and what size if they have grade in them they are definitly worth more at the mill if they are just a tie log cut them into firewood. Also if you have a friend that is a logger or know of a reputable logger I would have them haul the logs to the mill for you. Mill graders tend to take advantage of people that don't know what they might have or don't have.


----------

